# Seiko Yellow Face (Dial)



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

Can any one help me here

I always wanted one of these watches (Jimmy Saville ) had one probably in the 70s it was a rather large watch with a yellow face

and if i remember correctly about Â£300 new which back then was at least 3 months wages (for me anyway) and i also had a mortgage at 16 %

lol

well to get to the point does anyone know the part number or name of this watch so i can hopefully track one down

cheers in anticipation Dave


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

6139-6002 - a.k.a. 'Pogue'.

Lots of dodgy ones out there, with after-market parts, so best read this first:

http://forums.watchu...ide-140803.html

You can briefly see it in the last few seconds of this Clunk Click advert:


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

Thankyou very much yes that is the watch in question ......you wont believe this but i have spent hrs and hrs searching / looking for this watch on the net :sweatdrop:

and you find it instantly :thumbup:

reading about all the dodgy bits now lol :wallbash:

i wonder if i ever will come across a genuine one :yahoo:

thanks again Dave


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

webby said:


> Thankyou very much yes that is the watch in question ......you wont believe this but i have spent hrs and hrs searching / looking for this watch on the net :sweatdrop:
> 
> and you find it instantly :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I suppose what you have to ask yourself is, would you rather have a working one with 'after market' parts (the only parts that are available I believe) or would you rather have a 100% original one with a load of original worn out parts in it that you're extremely unlikely ever to be able to replace with authentic parts when they do eventually fail ?

I recently obtained a very authentic watch which only required a bezel insert. That was months ago, I'm still trying to source one. If I'd stuck out for a while longer I could have got an identical watch with what some people describe as a 'dodgy after market' bezel insert already fitted. This would save me all the searching I'm now having to do.

Unless you're buying cardboard gears and rubber springs to fit inside your watch I fail to see why people insist on calling after market parts dodgy. Particularly if that's all that's now available.

If you just want to wear the thing and not try and restore it to the condition it came out of the factory then after market parts are your only option I'm afraid. Unless of course you intend to buy up a whole load of identical watches to try and make one up out of all of them.

Good luck with whatever course you decide to take and be sure to keep us informed of your success. :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's one of these...a Seiko 6139-6002....commonly referred to as a Seiko Pepsi bezel, or Pogue...after Col. William Pogue who smuggled one onto the Skylab 4 expedition, thus making it the first auto chronograph into space.


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

yes thats the baby :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> I fail to see why people insist on calling after market parts dodgy.


Please do not quote me out of context.

When I used the expression "Lots of dodgy ones out there, with after-market parts", I was alluding to the known fact that many watches, particularly those coming out of the Philiippines include a number of after-market parts, yet eBay sellers frequently falsely claim that their offerings are completely original,

when they're patently not.

Just because you're happy to settle for less, it doesn't mean that the OP should lower his expections of finding a half-decent example.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> I recently obtained a very authentic watch which only required a bezel insert. That was months ago ....


Indeed, Sir - and your opinion of 'authentic' versus more knowledgeable collectors' opinions of 'knackered or bodged' clearly differs.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

webby said:


> Thankyou very much yes that is the watch in question ......


You might want to read this too - http://www.thewatchs...ic,35961.0.html


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

They're beautiful watches - I've got one, as you can see in my profile.

They're quintessentially 70s, have a link to space and are one of the world's first automatic chronographs - what's not to like?

Keep a look out for faded bezels - its an inner bezel with the 10, 20 etc markers - and on the gold dial, it can fade over the years to white. The gear to turn the bezel - it turns via the crown - can also go missing, and both parts can be tough to find. Pushers can also give out over time (although the chrono functioning is a bit more unrefined compared to modern chronos anyway) and keep an eye out for the model-specific end links to the bracelets.

Beyond that, I think they're an excellent watch. There's quite an enthusiastic following for them, and the 6139 movement is fitted into a bunch of tasty Seventies-tastic cases. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DeeDubya said:


> Lots of dodgy ones out there, with after-market parts...


Sometimes original unmolested examples turn up on ebay. Check out item 170911634266 - asking a cool Â£500 notes.


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

I wish i had the money :swoon:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

DeeDubya said:


> Sometimes original unmolested examples turn up on ebay. Check out item 170911634266 - asking a cool Â£500 notes.


NOS examples too, occasionally:

http://www.ebay.com/...S-/170909705367

That one just sold for *$1525* - that's nearly* Â£950*. Gulp.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

It's almost like having SEIKO7A38 back again.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> It's almost like having SEIKOFAN back again.


I've been away for a while - what happened to him?


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

He left and started his own site. Just about Seiko 7A38 type watches. It's actually a very good site and worth a look if you're into that model Seiko.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

CENSORED!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Haggis said:


> CENSORED!


You have something you wish to say ?


----------

